# Pioneer VSX-822-K with only 4 speakers and a Sub



## pvantienen (Feb 25, 2013)

I am hoping you smart folks can help me out. I have a Pioneer VSX-822-K with 4 Polk Audio 100w speakers and a Sub. 

I got a great deal on it through a friend.

I am NOT using it for surround etc. I just need it to power my 4 speakers and Sub. I am using it as an audio system in my fitness school. 

I have the two front speakers connected to Front L and R and the two rear speakers connected to Surround R and L. and i have a CD player connected to it to CD.

I get decent sound, but can't seem to just get all 4 speakers working together, like front and back in stereo.

Any suggestions on wiring etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

pvantienen said:


> I am hoping you smart folks can help me out. I have a Pioneer VSX-822-K with 4 Polk Audio 100w speakers and a Sub.
> 
> I got a great deal on it through a friend.
> 
> ...


Hello, 
You just need to engage All Channel Stereo and you will be good to go. Make sure the Subwoofer Crossover is set to 80hz and that should do it. In addition, make sure the Subwoofer is set to yes. I believe All Channel Stereo is called ALC in Pioneerspeak. Also, the 822 has airplay so you can stream music from your iPod. Also I think the 822 has MCACC which is an Autosetup routine that only requires the supplied Microphone.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## pvantienen (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks. I will give it another shot. Thought I tried all the settings...but no luck. 

I will give it another go.

Cheers.


----------

